# Slide 150 2015 Geo-Daten



## Rothaus033 (6. Januar 2016)

Hallo,
habe mir letztes Jahr das Slide 150 9.0xm in Grösse 20 geholt,
war von den Massen zwischen 20 und 22,meiner meinung nach war der Sprung letztes Jahr zwischen allen Grössen recht gering,nur bei 20 auf 22 mache es doppelt so grossen Sprung.Kann das jemand bestätigen ?
Hat noch jemand die Geo-Daten zur Hand ?Hab bei Radon und Bike discount nix gefunden.
Beim 2016 er Jahrgang wächst das Bike gleich weiter bei verschiedenen Rahmengrössen.


Ciao


----------



## filiale (6. Januar 2016)

guckst du hier:

https://web.archive.org/web/*/radon-bikes.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaus033 (7. Januar 2016)

Habs gefunden,
Danke für schnelle Antwort,muss ich wohl was verwechselt haben.
Dann kann ich mir ja neues Rad aussuchen.........der Reach sollte bisserl länger sein......

Ciao


----------



## BODOPROBST (7. Januar 2016)

Rothaus033 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe mir letztes Jahr das Slide 150 9.0xm in Grösse 20 geholt,
> war von den Massen zwischen 20 und 22,meiner meinung nach war der Sprung letztes Jahr zwischen allen Grössen recht gering,nur bei 20 auf 22 mache es doppelt so grossen Sprung.Kann das jemand bestätigen ?
> Hat noch jemand die Geo-Daten zur Hand ?Hab bei Radon und Bike discount nix gefunden.
> ...


Der Slide 150 Rahmen von 15 und 16 sind gleich.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## Rothaus033 (9. Januar 2016)

Okay,
dann werde ich mal ein 22 er probieren kommen,
hatte Bedenken wegen der Variostütze und Sitzhöhe.Aber hab sie jetzt 6cm aus dem Rahmen,also passt es bei 22 auch.
habe im leichteren Gelände beim stehend fahren den Kopf bisschen arg weit vorrm Lenker,bisserl Überschlagneigung!
hab mal längeren Vorbau probiert fährt sich nicht so gut wie kurz,hab jetzt nen 60er mit 40 Grad drin und den Lenker stark nach oben,bzw vorne gedreht,aber ich glaube der Reach oder besser Stack ist zu kurz.
Im steilen gehts besser,Stüze runter,Arsch nach hinten und gut ist.

Ciao und Grüsse nach Kl. Um.


----------



## Tomster1980 (26. Februar 2016)

Da Bodo glaub ich im Urlaub ist, frag ich mal hier: kann mir jemand kurz ein paar Daten zum Slide 150 9.0 HD 2016 geben, und zwar:
Tretlagerbreite, Innenlagerstandart und regelmäßig verbauter/passender Q-Faktor der Kurbel?

Konnte dazu nichts finden..

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## BODOPROBST (26. Februar 2016)

Tomster1980 schrieb:


> Da Bodo glaub ich im Urlaub ist, frag ich mal hier: kann mir jemand kurz ein paar Daten zum Slide 150 9.0 HD 2016 geben, und zwar:
> Tretlagerbreite, Innenlagerstandart und regelmäßig verbauter/passender Q-Faktor der Kurbel?
> 
> Konnte dazu nichts finden..
> ...


Innenlager ist BB92 das gibt auch die breite vor und Q Faktor sollte nicht unter 162mm sein. Gruß Bodo


----------



## Tomster1980 (26. Februar 2016)

Danke!


----------

